# Training tool



## kakkattekoi (Jun 10, 2016)

Found a training tool call evnik simulator online
Anyone tried it before ?
Does it help boost our speed?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 10, 2016)

Never saw it before.  Looks interesting.


----------



## geezer (Jun 10, 2016)

This???? --






Not sure why this is posted on the Wing Chun forum. I don't see how this training tool would contribute to Wing Chun, at least as I train it.

The way they show it being used with a boxier's jabbing motion_ might _work in the PCE Escrima I teach, which uses a jab.  But we already accomplish much the same effect using a short, 24 in. baston which is snapped elastically using the wrist. And, the alignment of the baston with the wrist is superior for our purposes, so my overall reaction is ....meh.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 10, 2016)

Same concept as Kung Fu Rings and Long Staff (long pole) training exercises.  I think I'm with geezer on this one.  From first looks I would think that it would only help certain types of punches.  I'm from a circular system so something like this won't provide the same benefit.  I'm not saying that the product won't work, but I definitely think it will work better for some systems than others.  My thoughts is that while using this tool that the energy that one generates will no longer exit the fist but the heavy end of the tool and this is what appears to be happening to the girl at the 3:11 mark.  The only real way to know is try it out with a jab that twists.


----------



## geezer (Jun 10, 2016)

Well if you won't buy that "Evnik" training tool based on what that cute and quite talented little girl can do _"Tu-tu-tu-tu-tu-toot!_" ....then perhaps I can sell you a rotten aspen tree trunk? It's _the ultimate. _Just watch this:


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 10, 2016)

geezer said:


> Well if you won't buy that "Evnik" training tool based on what that cute and quite talented little girl can do _"Tu-tu-tu-tu-tu-toot!_" ....then perhaps I can sell you a rotten aspen tree trunk? It's _the ultimate. _Just watch this:


ha ha ha.. no thanks.  I already punch trees, brick walls, metal, leather punching mits, leather gloves, foam head gear, and people... oh and most recently plastic drinking straws  lol.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you! Came across this interesting training tool online earlier that's why was wonder if this would benefit the wing chun way of delivering a punch 
Just figure it's better to have new to commend and discuss then having similar post of trying to find out the significant of WSLVT , YM style , leung ting style, or the diff between Different lineage, etc etc etc etc
(Sorry I got carried away)


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 10, 2016)

Are there any videos of people who have used this product?


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jun 10, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Are there any videos of people who have used this product?


Tried to look for review but haven't found any


----------



## Juany118 (Jun 10, 2016)

Tbh for speed and accuracy I don't think you can get much better than this.  Everlast Reflex Bag - Walmart.com

If you aren't fast enough with your chain punches, or straight enough, the bag will swing back and hit you.


----------

